# Block today is for $76 instead of $72



## Reflex (Sep 8, 2016)

The block I "caught" today is for $76 instead of $72 anyone know why?


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

I started to see this about a week back here in North Texas (this equals out to about 19 an hour).
They kept doing $80 a block thing (which I would get an email from Amazon about) for a few days for some evening blocks, sometimes they would say it would last a few days. All at Random, then I guess they settled on 19 an hour.
I got no email on it, so it "looks" like it may be permanent....


----------



## Reflex (Sep 8, 2016)

Not sure if its permanent in Pa
Have a scheduled block tomorrow at $72


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

Thats normal, but i'm sure if you forfeit that block and grab on tomorrow it will be $76
Then after that you may get scheduled at $76.
I don't know for sure, IJS...


----------



## Reflex (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

They raise it from time to time where I live when they need more drivers.


----------



## Philt (Jun 21, 2016)

Reflex said:


> Not sure if its permanent in Pa
> Have a scheduled block tomorrow at $72


The increased rates ended today for us in philly.

Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$76* *for each delivery block [estimated to take 4 hours] you complete between 4 - 9 p.m. Tuesday, September 27 through Tuesday, October 4 only.*


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Vmiyoshi said:


> Thats normal, but i'm sure if you forfeit that block and grab on tomorrow it will be $76
> Then after that you may get scheduled at $76. I don't know for sure, IJS...


Looks like it's rolled back to the customary $72 for both AM & PM blocks in DFW.
New week begins, old rules return.


----------



## Vmiyoshi (Jul 3, 2016)

yeah I saw that :-(


----------

